# Spotting AFTER weaning???



## LylasMom (Aug 5, 2003)

I completely weaned DD almost a week ago. I have had 3 different spotting days. One was around O (just light pink) and post O it was just light brown 1 day and pink-tinged CM another. Could this be due to weaning? I have had fairly regular cycles (O day and LP shift within a day or 2) for the past 10 months, with only spotting before AF (this has always been the norm for me).


----------

